# Fisher Homesteader or Sno-Way



## dmakoo (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed and I have searched but I'd like some new comments if possible.

We bought a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited for various purposes one of which is to plow our 350 foot driveway.

I have been shopping around and each dealer pushes their stock and thus its hard to decide.

Were in CT for an idea as to snow conditions.

I have come down to:

Fisher Homesteader
-----------------------
Light weight
Mounts come off EZ for summer time
Strength seems questionable, want to remain light weight but DON'T want something that won't do the job.

Sno-Way 22
--------------
Weight a bit more (25LBS)
Wireless really like this no firewall holes

Any comments?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dmakoo;1644305 said:


> Fisher Homesteader
> -----------------------
> Light weight
> Mounts come off EZ for summer time
> ...


Snoway with the hydraulic down pressure will scrape better and cleaner than the homesteader's "scrape lock" system. The 250lbs per sq inch make it perform like a heavier blade. In addition to the Wireless they also have a much simpler wiring harness and available 4 sight. They are offering a upgrade to down pressure for $99 dollar until 10/31 save you about $160.00. Your dealer may already have calculated that into the price

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111169&highlight=Snoway;+rubicon


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I can only comment on the Fisher Homesteader/Western Suburbanite (same plow), as I have had one on my Jeep Cherokee for a few years now plowing a half dozen driveways for neighbors (most a few hundred feet long, one a quarter mile long. Strength has not been an issue.

So far, so good, I got mine used in like new condition. It angles and lifts very quickly, and is easy to take on/off. I have the 6'8", I would prefer the 7'4".

Here is a video:


----------



## dmakoo (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks all going with the 7'4"


----------

